# 2020 nautic star 231 hybrid



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS BEAUTIFUL 231 HYBRID JUST ARRIVED TODAY IT HAS POWDERED COATED T TOP FULL BOW SEATING CUSHIONS WITH BACKREST, HEAD CONSOLE, POWERED WITH A YAMAHA VF 250 XA MOTOR THIS BOAT WONT LAST LONG HURRY AND CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TO SEE THIS BEAUTY:texasflag

[email protected]

361-758-2140


----------

